# Game 26: Nets @ Heat--12.23.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 26
New Jersey Nets @ Miami Heat**
Wednesday December 23rd, 2005
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WBBR
Nets Record: 13-12


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Gary Payton*</td><td>*Dwyane Wade*</td><td>*Shaquille O'Neal*</td><td>*James Posey*</td><td>*Udonis Haslem*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>9.1</td><td>26.7</td><td>17.8</td><td>7.7</td><td>8.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.1</td><td>6.4</td><td>8.1</td><td>4.6</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>3.6</td><td>6.6</td><td>1.9</td><td>1.3</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Antoine Walker*</td><td>*Alonzo Mourning*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.8</td><td>10.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.8</td><td>7.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.5</td><td>.2</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.2</td><td>23.2</td><td>13.0</td><td>19.2</td><td>3.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.9</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.6</td><td>8.2</td><td>4.3</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.7</td><td>3.9</td><td>1.2</td><td>4.2</td><td>.7</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>4.7</td><td>2.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.1</td><td>.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.4</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Heat*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 23.2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 26.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 8.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Shaquille O'Neal 8.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.7</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 6.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.00</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 2.15</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.16</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Alonzo Mourning 3.56</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Matt Walsh 100%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 50.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Jason Kapono 51.4%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 90.9%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Jason Kapono 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>14-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>13-12</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>11-14</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>6-18</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>6-20</td><td>8</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>20-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>15-11</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>14-12</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>15-8</td><td>5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>14-9</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>14-9</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>13-12</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>12-12</td><td>8.5</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
[email protected] MIA: Nets 89-Heat 90 

*Upcoming Games:*
February 4th, @ NJ
April 2nd, @ NJ​


----------



## justasking?

Great job once again on the game thread ToddMac. :clap: :cheers: 

This will really be a true test for the team. With Shaq back and with the way Wade has been playing so far, we really have to play well in this game for us to have a good chance of winning. Lets hope that we can minimize one (or both) as asbolutely stopping both of them would be virtually asking for the impossible. As long as we limit them, play strong/hard defense and make our shots, then we might just be in this game. 

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## GM3

The game is on the 23rd.

Tough game, the heat are balling right now too im hoping for an upset. If we play the way we played yesterday were going to get blown out, we need to play the way we played against the Clipps.


----------



## reHEATed

you guys may be the first team to see the heats complete starting lineup as Jwill should be back any game now. 

anyway, I might go to this game. Looks like a fun one with both teams playing really well going into it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> The game is on the 23rd.


Thanks, I didn't even notice I didn't change it. I gotta stop making the game threads at 2:30 in the morning, haha.


----------



## Kidd Karma

I hope these guys are looking ahead to their Christmas Day date with Kobe.


----------



## Dooch

I'm hoping the New Jersey Nets as a team has a good game. We need to frustrate the Miami Heat and especially Dwayne Wade and Shaquille O' Neal. Hopefully we find someway to prevail and get a very-tough road victory. Go Nets!!


----------



## JCB

Anybody know if Collins is definetly playing, with that ankle thing and all?


----------



## justasking?

Chaser 55 said:


> Anybody know if Collins is definetly playing, with that ankle thing and all?


I believe until now its not sure. They said that its on a day-to-day thing. Lets hope he can play. But if he is very injured and would be immobile tomorrow, maybe it would be best if he won't play so he won't aggravate the injury. It would really be very difficult to stop Shaq. Limit him is all any team can do. And if Collins won't play, then lets hope the other big guys can help out and just contribute tomorrow.


----------



## JCB

justasking? said:


> I believe until now its not sure. They said that its on a day-to-day thing. Lets hope he can play. But if he is very injured and would be immobile tomorrow, maybe it would be best if he won't play so he won't aggravate the injury. It would really be very difficult to stop Shaq. Limit him is all any team can do. And if Collins won't play, then lets hope the other big guys can help out and just contribute tomorrow.


Thanks for the info.

We certainly have a better shot a stopping Shaq if Collins is playing. He's really the only one on our team who can do a _decent_ job guarding O'Neal.


----------



## justasking?

Chaser 55 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> We certainly have a better shot a stopping Shaq if Collins is playing. He's really the only one on our team who can do a _*decent*_ job guarding O'Neal.


I know. Imagine what's going to happen if he won't play. I can't imagine any other doing a fair job on Shaq. It would really be a very looooooooooooong and difficult night tomorrow for the team.


----------



## Dooch

Jason Williams and Alonzo Mourning are both questionable for the contest against the New Jersey Nets. 

- Netsdaily.com


----------



## -33-

Dooch said:


> Jason Williams and Alonzo Mourning are both questionable for the contest against the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> - Netsdaily.com


 both practiced today, i'd imagine atleast Zo will play for sure.

I think we dominate the paint again, with no one on the Nets able to match anything close to Shaq. Wade and VC will battle. Heat win 98-87.


----------



## VC_15

Shaq_Diesel said:


> both practiced today, i'd imagine atleast Zo will play for sure.
> 
> I think we dominate the paint again, with no one on the Nets able to match anything close to Shaq. Wade and VC will battle. Heat win 98-87.




Your right.. Shaq will be a huge problem for us in the paint... but if we get VC and RJ attacking the rim.. and possibly make him go into foul trouble.. the game will be alot easier for us... We have to put shaq in foul trouble, if we want to win this...


----------



## JCB

VC_15 said:


> Your right.. Shaq will be a huge problem for us in the paint... but if we get VC and RJ attacking the rim.. and possibly make him go into foul trouble.. the game will be alot easier for us... We have to put shaq in foul trouble, if we want to win this...


and when we foul Shaq, we have to make sure we *actually * foul him.

No stupid plays when we just stick a hand in and he dunks the ball and gets to go to the line for a 3 point play (although chances are he will miss the freebie). We have to throw our whole bodies at him, jump on him, I don't care. Just stop him as best as possible, and force him to make 2 free throws. 

Also, make him run. Try to tire him out.

This is what we have to do. Tommorrow night, we just have to execute it.


----------



## justasking?

Chaser 55 said:


> and when we foul Shaq, we have to make sure we *actually * foul him.
> 
> *No stupid plays when we just stick a hand in and he dunks the ball and gets to go to the line for a 3 point play * (although chances are he will miss the freebie). We have to throw our whole bodies at him, jump on him, I don't care. Just stop him as best as possible, and force him to make 2 free throws.
> 
> Also, make him run. Try to tire him out.
> 
> This is what we have to do. Tommorrow night, we just have to execute it.


I agree. Lets try to avoid giving Shaq the 3point play. If we foul, lets at least make sure that he tries to earn it from the freethrow line. It would painful to see us foul him and yet he would shoot the ball and be awarded an extra shot. So foul hard but clean. 

And you're right about running. He has been playing around 26-28 minutes I think the past few games. So when he's not on the floor, we have to try to maximize on that. And when he is on the floor, lets try to let fatigue set in on him by running him out. Its going to be extremely difficult to stop him, so the most we can hope for is a tired Shaq so we can limit his presence on the court.


----------



## Mogriffjr

since coming back, Shaq has had 3 good games and 3 off games...his last game was the positive game with a 28pts, 10rebs, 4ast, 2blk effort. If it continues to go to the pattern, he'll struggle and get around 10-17 points in the game. With that said, Kidd and Vaughn should draw the assignment of Wade with RJ getting Wade at times and VC guarding J-Will or Payton...it has worked before...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mogriffjr said:


> since coming back, Shaq has had 3 good games and 3 off games...his last game was the positive game with a 28pts, 10rebs, 4ast, 2blk effort. If it continues to go to the pattern, he'll struggle and get around 10-17 points in the game. With that said, Kidd and Vaughn should draw the assignment of Wade with RJ getting Wade at times and VC guarding J-Will or Payton...it has worked before...


Shaq's problem in those off games has been fatigue. He should be well rested because he's had 2 days off and only played 24 minutes against the Hawks on Tuesday.

And just to update you guys, both Zo and Jason Williams will play tonight. Jason will most likely be back in the starting lineup.


----------



## Nets1524512

Is Collins playing tonight?


----------



## NetsQuad

We(Nets fans) should care less about the Win against Miami tonight. Although love to have it. Important aspect of this game would be, to see 

1. "Defence"- how Nets deal with Shaq/Wade 
2. "Injury Adj" - how Marc plays in absense of Collins
3. "Team Chemistry" - how well Nets respond as a team's progress against the top-level (talent wise) Miami team.
4. "Dedication" - Willingness to do the right stuff and contribute by every Nets palyer (starter+bench)
5. "Expose oponents" - how well Frank + nets expose the weakness in Miami.
6. "Learn" - how well Frank + nets corrects our own mistakes and improves further

Nets are going to judge themself, how well nets progress is, and how far and hard nets need to go in future.

A content nets fan(for now).


----------



## Vinsane

First of all why do the heat fans come here and post
Secoond of all the Nets bench have to be ready the Heat have all of there players tonight attack the middle and get there bigs in foul trouble


----------



## -33-

Vinsane said:


> First of all why do the heat fans come here and post
> Secoond of all the Nets bench have to be ready the Heat have all of there players tonight attack the middle and get there bigs in foul trouble


 b/c it is a basketball message board where fans interact, if you want to come and post about the game on the Heat forum, you are more than welcome. As long as both sides aren't disrespectful, you get some good basketball talk. That's what's going on here.


----------



## Dooch

Shaq_Diesel said:


> both practiced today, i'd imagine atleast Zo will play for sure.
> 
> I think we dominate the paint again, with no one on the Nets able to match anything close to Shaq. Wade and VC will battle. Heat win 98-87.


It is going to be a tough-fought battle between both teams. Like Pat Riley says I would not take us lightly, we have been playing very good basketball lately. The Miami Heat's frontcourt is definitely going to be a problem for us to contain. Our backcourt I consider somewhat better, except Dwayne Wade is amazing. Dwayne Wade and Shaquille O' Neal are two players who must be contained. I think this game will go down to the wire.


----------



## Intense Enigma

It's time to end this freaking losing streak against the the Miami HEAT,last game was so close that it hurts. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Dooch

Intense Enigma I hear where you are coming from, I am getting somewhat annoyed also with this losing streak we have been having against the Miami Heat. I am hoping also that it comes to an end tonight. Last season's playoffs in the 1st round is what killed me the most. That one game when VC hit the shot to send it into OT or 2OT.


----------



## VC_15

Dooch said:


> Intense Enigma I hear where you are coming from, I am getting somewhat annoyed also with this losing streak we have been having against the Miami Heat. I am hoping also that it comes to an end tonight. Last season's playoffs in the 1st round is what killed me the most. That one game when VC hit the shot to send it into OT or 2OT.




Dooch , can you check your personal messages plz...


----------



## Dooch

VC_15 said:


> Dooch , can you check your personal messages plz...


I didn't recognize I had private messages until now. :cheers:


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

It doesn't matter if Shaq has an off days, he still always makes a huge impact. The key is if Shaq has an off day, we can't let J-Will, Walker or any1 else have a huge game. Oh yeah, DWade is pretty good, but we've done pretty well against him though.


----------



## Dooch

NJ Grand NJ said:


> It doesn't matter if Shaq has an off days, he still always makes a huge impact. The key is if Shaq has an off day, we can't let J-Will, Walker or any1 else have a huge game. Oh yeah, DWade is pretty good, but we've done pretty well against him though.


Shaquille O' Neal always has a decent game against the New Jersey Nets. Like I always see if we continue to play the defense we have been playing and establishing ourselves on the fastbreak and getting points on the scoreboard, then we will be successful. This will get the Miami Heat frustrated and take their mentality out of the game. Going to be another great game either way.


----------



## XRay34

Da F we playing at Miami for again? It was @ Miami earlier, didn't even play them @ NJ, its rigged I think.

VC 3 dunks on Shaq this time since Zo backup
Or 2 on Shaq 1 on Zo


----------



## Phenom Z28

WHEW! Finally got my computer working properly (sort of) so I can finally share my enthusiasm for Nets games with my fellow fans again! :banana:

This will be a tough game though with Diesel back


----------



## XRay34

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> WHEW! Finally got my computer working properly (sort of) so I can finally share my enthusiasm for Nets games with my fellow fans again! :banana:
> 
> This will be a tough game though with Diesel back



is that what were doing when u got ur computer to work? (avator)


----------



## Dooch

Less than an hour remaining before tipoff between the Miami Heat and the New Jersey Nets. Go Nets!!


----------



## Dooch

Lets get this game thread going guys, game is going to begin very shortly! Lets Go Nets!!


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!! :banana:


----------



## 7M3

Great, I have to watch this game with the ****ing Heat announcers. God, I hate these mother****ers. Miami and Boston vie for my most hated broadcast team every year. This ****ing ****** for the Heat yells out "kaboom!" after every Heat make.


----------



## mjm1

****, collins is not playing today.


----------



## Dooch

The game is about to get underway, tip-off after the commercial break.


----------



## Jizzy

First things first.


----------



## XRay34

Collins out crap, Shaq will foul out everyone now


----------



## Jizzy

Who's starting in place of Collins?


----------



## XRay34

wtf we playing @ miami again anyway

26th game and we played @ miami twice while miami hasnt even come to jerzey

is it rigged?


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> Who's starting in place of Collins?


Clifford


----------



## AUNDRE

jizzy said:


> Who's starting in place of Collins?


M Jax I think


----------



## XRay34

looka fn vincent 32/8/5 last 4 games 53%


----------



## Vinsane

Why is MJax not starting well anyway our jumper will have to be fallin because it won't be easy scoring in the paint


----------



## Jizzy

Oh god, Why can't Shaq just retire?


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> looka fn vincent 32/8/5 last 4 games 53%


Lets hope he can have similar numbers tonight


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> Oh god, Why can't Shaq just retire?


5 year 100mill contract


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> Lets hope he can have similar numbers tonight


f that, we want 44/8/8


----------



## mjm1

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> M Jax I think


no, Frank will start Robinson.


----------



## XRay34

Vince Carter two 3 pointers away from 700

i remember people going all he does is dunk back in 1999-2000


----------



## Jizzy

Goddamit, I hate playing Miami. They always beat us for some reason.


----------



## Jizzy

Who's gonna do play by play here? I need to know what's happeneing in the game.


----------



## Dooch

Tip-off has officially begun between the Miami Heat and the New Jersey Nets.


----------



## XRay34

Gary Payton, Alonzo Mourning, Antoine Walker coming off the bench....jeez

All multi-time all-stars


----------



## XRay34

nets should bust out the grey jerseys

what happened to them


----------



## Petey

I bought 2 Nets jersey's today, Kidd-Home, Carter-Road... Wearing the road jersey, lets see how our luck plays out.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Netswin the tap


----------



## ZÆ

Hasluim for 2

0-2 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Carter to krstic, Misses.

Haslem board.

Wade to Haslem from the jumper at the top of the Nets.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

2 outside shots for nj both misses

bout to be 4-0 miami


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, 2nd board by Haslem.

Kidd with the block? And the foul.

JWill to the line.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

right off the bat that ****er says kaboom


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Williams to the line for 2, fouled by Kidd...
Williams hits both

0-4 - MIA


----------



## XRay34

lol krstic rejected hes so soft why even go and challenge shaq when he has angle on u like that


----------



## Dooch

Shaq steals the tap. Nets ball. Nenad Krstic misses the wide-open jumper. 

Miami Heat get 2, Vince Carter misses his first attempt. 

Shaq blocks Nenad. Cmon, 4-0 Heat.


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

2-4 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Kidd turns and scores.

Nets down 2.

Nets are not driving.

Shaq with the O board, fouled... WEAK FOUL TOO!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

pathetic how shaq got that off reb and they dont even foul when he catches it, they foul when he scores and 1 chance for 3


----------



## 7M3

right away, cliff robinson with the weak foul that leads to a 3 point play oppurtunity


----------



## XRay34

7-2 Miami


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> pathetic how shaq got that off reb and they dont even foul when he catches it, they foul when he scores and 1 chance for 3


Yes it was.

Shaq pushes the Heat up 5 now.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

CANNOT BOX OUT SHAQ!!! WHAT THE ****!! And one, Shaq of course makes the free throw for the three point play.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal hits and gets fouled...
he hits the free throw

2-7 - MIA


----------



## XRay34

vc! another nice dunk


----------



## Petey

Carter drives and slams!

Heat just got out of his way... LOL

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2 (dunk)

4-7 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Williams fires a 3, nice box out by Krstic, Kidd misses.

Shaq misses.

Robinson with the board.

Haslem had a tip, so 3 boards now.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

not liking this too many outside shots

****** jason williams hits 9-4 miami


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Williams for 2

4-9 - MIA


----------



## Petey

RJ misses, and board by O'Neal, Wade to JWill, Heat push it to 5 again.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Only two shots from the paint


----------



## ZÆ

24 second violation callon the Nets


----------



## Petey

Nets with a 24 second violation, great D by the Heat...

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Jason Williams hits the jumper, 9-4 Heat. 24 second violation on the Nets, Heat ball.


----------



## 7M3

this is horrible. the nets are terrified of shaq


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

4-11 - MIA


----------



## XRay34

f'n hate this arena

vc another highlight reel

sick spin 1 handed fading away and 1


----------



## Petey

Shaq with a baseline move, Robinson swipes like a *****...

Carter spins, is fouled and HITS!

Foul on Haslem.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits and gets fouled

Vince to the line for 1...
he hits

7-11 - MIA


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter with a nifty spin move in the lane, and gets fouled. Vince Carter completes the 3-point play.

11-7 Miami Heat.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

7-13 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Nets down 4.

Wade to Shaq with the lob and an easy dunk.

Nets down 6.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

shaq = walrus


----------



## Jizzy

I'm guessing we suck.


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Vince Carter (non shoothing)


----------



## Vinsane

Kidd your shooting services aren't needed


----------



## Jizzy

I hate Shaq and Miami period. Why couldn't Shaq have stayed in LA so we only had to play him twice.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> is that what were doing when u got ur computer to work? (avator)


:rofl: Yea, except at warp speed.


----------



## Petey

O'Neal drives, misses, Krstic with the board.

Krstic posting on Haslem as he spins and leans in as Haslem is up.

Haslem's 2nd.

Walker time?

SHIMMY!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> shaq = walrus


Yeah he does look like a walrus with that mustache


----------



## v-insane

any live audio link or video to hear or watch ?


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Haslium, his 2nd

Krstic to the foul line for 2...
Nanad hits 1 of 2

8-13 - MIA


Walker in to the game for Haslium


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic draws the 2nd foul on Udonis Haslem, Nenad with a pair of free throws.

Nenad splits his free throws, Antoine Walker into the game.


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my gosh.


----------



## 7M3

cliff robinson is doing as bad a job as ive ever seen at denying shaq position


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2 (goltending on Krstic)

8-15 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane

Why are we going to kristic and he is being schooled by the daddy


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

8-17 - MIA

Timeout Nets


----------



## XRay34

game over

pathetic why we gotta play @ miami though again is what i dont get who made this schedule


----------



## Vinsane

Kristic is a soft *** player who thinks he is a offensive powerhouse


----------



## 7M3

Vinsane said:


> Why are we going to kristic and he is being schooled by the daddy


youre not even watching the game

shut up


----------



## Jizzy

The guy on NBA TV named Fred Carter said a couple of weeks ago that the Nets are Shaq's little brothers. He always dominates us. It'a just not fair.


----------



## Dooch

Nets call timeout. We cannot even contest against Shaquille O' Neal to save ourselves. Nets trail the Heat, 17-8 after the Dwayne Wade lay-up. 

Shaquille O' Neal with 9 points and 4 rebounds. Vince Carter with 5 points and Nenad Krstic with 4 rebounds.


----------



## XRay34

17-8 and Wade has'nt got going yet, looks like a L which I accepted 

PS I hate the Heat PA Announcer


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> The guy on NBA TV named Fred Carter said a couple of weeks ago that the Nets are Shaq's little brothers. He always dominates us. It'a just not fair.


 Haha, Shaq dominates alot of teams.

He thinks this is news?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> The guy on NBA TV named Fred Carter said a couple of weeks ago that the Nets are Shaq's little brothers. He always dominates us. It'a just not fair.


he had that 28 pt 24 reb 15 block game vs us in mid 90's when magic

broke rim once when with magic

kills us every time


----------



## Jizzy

Nets are soft as a marshmallow


----------



## XRay34

down 9 and vc gets cute by going behind the back which is turnover

dumb


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> 17-8 and Wade has'nt got going yet, looks like a L which I accepted
> 
> PS I hate the Heat PA Announcer


So you are going to mellow out this game?

Carter behind the back, picked off.

Walker to ... broken up by Carter.

Heat passing in.

Wade misses, Robinson board.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nenad krstic softer than cotton candy


----------



## Jizzy

Haha, this is kinda funny. Mjax stache is hot though.


----------



## XRay34

8 points with 4 min to go


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses, Shaq misses, Krstic board. Kidd to Carter, misses the 3.

Walker with the board, dribbles off his foot... LOL

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

the heat dont care even if care is anyone but carter shoots the ball


----------



## Petey

Carter misses another 3.

Shaq with the board, Posey misses.

Carter drives. Fouled by Carter as he spins...

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vc jacking up 3's again

now he drives and draws foul on shaq

thats the vc we need every night

dont jack up wild 3's


----------



## Vinsane

why so many jumpers


----------



## ZÆ

Carter to the line for 2, foul on O'Neal (his 1st)

Vince Carter hits both

10-17 - MIA


Alonzo Morning in to the game for O'Neal


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the first, Zo steps on the court.

Carter hits both.

Nets down 7.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson for 2

12-17 - MIA


----------



## Petey

JWill with a wild pass, picked off by Kidd, Kidd to RJ... RJ for the slam.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Antoine Walker mishandles the ball, Nets ball. Please hit a shot! Nenad is doing horendous so far.

Vince Carter gets fouled by Shaq, continue driving Vince. Vince Carter hits on both free throws.

There we go, establish the fastbreak. Richard Jefferson uncontested dunk on the fastbreak from Jason Kidd.


----------



## Jizzy

Being a Nets fan is so frustrating sometimes. Why can't we cruise by teams like Dallas or Detroit.


----------



## ZÆ

Walker for 2

12-19 - MIA


----------



## 7M3

thanks jefferson.

that helped.


----------



## Petey

Walker off the cross over and hits.

Carter to RJ... RJ drives off the side of the rim...

Walker fouled on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

go nets!!!

go hawks (they're beating sixers right now)


----------



## XRay34

VC gunning like Tony Montana


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson misses the dunk on the baseline, and Antoine Walker gets an offensive rebound, second chance and gets fouled by Jason Kidd.


----------



## Petey

7M3 said:


> thanks jefferson.
> 
> that helped.


Think he saw Zo and tried to use the rim to protect from being blocked.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

RJ's sucks so bad.


----------



## XRay34

Fatoine Walker extends the lead to 21-12

MF shoots 52% on season from FT but 100% there


----------



## ZÆ

Walker fouled by Jason Kidd

Walker to the line for 2...
he hits both

12-21 - MIA


----------



## XRay34

cliff robinson sucks man he bricks every shot hits back of the rim and goes 50 feet


----------



## Petey

Walker hits and the Nets players comes up with the damn heads down...

Robinson misses, Padgett and Vaughn in.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Pagett and Vaughn into the game

offensive foul on Alnzo morning


----------



## Jizzy

Haha we suck so bad. :boohoo:


----------



## Petey

To Zo... misses, Zo with the board, hits but waived off as he picks up the offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Offensive foul on Zero. We need to get buckets on the offensive end and play defense instead of fouling.


----------



## fruitcake

bleh


----------



## XRay34

23-12 Wade too f'n good


----------



## ZÆ

Marc Jackson in to the game for Krstic


Wade for 2

12-23 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Vaughn throws a pass, Padgett can't control it.

Jackson in.

Wade converts.

Nets down 11.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

25-12 Miami

30 sec 1st

f'n joke


----------



## mjm1

**** this, im not watching this game.


----------



## Jizzy

R-e-s-p-e-c-t


----------



## XRay34

Heat on their way to 6-0 vs. NJ since APRIL 2005


----------



## Petey

Posey with the steal on RJ.

Walker drives, misses, RJ with the board.

Jefferson misses.

Jackson blocked by Zo.

Wade breaks, Nets come back.

Alley Opp... can't hit, Wade shoots, fouled.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

F This Lemme Watch Lebron Vs Pacers


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> Heat on their way to 6-0 vs. NJ since APRIL 2005


We've actually losted 10 straight to the Heat.

Wade makes it 24-12.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Vaughn, his 1st
Wade to the line for 2...
he hits 1 of 2

12-24 - MIA


Murray into the game


----------



## Vinsane

why take carter out when you only have 12 points


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Jason Kapono


----------



## Petey

Kapano picks up the foul on a moving Jackson.

Walker on RJ. To Padgett, misses.

Nets are 4-20 from the field and 1 of 10 now.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

23-12, we cannot establish any open looks on the offensive end and the Miami Heat are punishing us when we are on the defensive end. We are fouling way too much and turning the ball over to much.


----------



## ZÆ

12-24 - MIA

end of the 1st


----------



## Petey

Wade off his foot, pushes to Walker, misses the 3, RJ with the board.

24-12 to end the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Did Mjax cut his stache' off? I wanna know if Mjax cut his stache' off? It looks hot but his heads not big enough for it. To much head to stache' ratio.


----------



## Vinsane

4-20 from the field i thought we were supposed to be in attack mode
We have missed eleven jumpers and all 5 three's


----------



## Petey

I'm just glad we haven't seen the shimmy yet.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Hey... 12 points is a season low for a quarter.

How unpretty.

Wade fouled?

I should had picked up a Wade jersey.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

24-12 at the end of the 1st quarter, in favor of the Miami Heat. 

Shaquille O' Neal with 9 points and 5 rebounds. Vince Carter with 7 points and Nenad Krstic with 5 rebounds.

Absolutely ugly first quarter.


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Marc Jackson, Wade to the line for 2...
he hits both

12-26 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ

Murray for 3
15-26 - MIA


----------



## Jizzy

Dooch types the best here. All you guys type like ****. You guys could learn from him.


----------



## Petey

After the 2 free throws by Wade, Murray hits a 3.

Murray with the board... Nets to Jackson.

Jackson fades and misses.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

15-28 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane

Jackson what are you doing and bring back carter


----------



## Dooch

Start of the 2nd quarter between the Miami Heat and the New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Petey

Wade around a screen and hits.

Jackson to RJ to Vaughn to RJ, misses.

Where is Wright?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Yup we lost I could see if the Heat had excellent defenders but they don't


----------



## Petey

Payton around Padgett, fouled and it's good.

TO, this is ugly.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

rj is a piece of poo. can't score or defend right now.


----------



## Dooch

Gary Payton somehow avoids the contact and finishes the lay-up and of course the refs call the foul. Gary Payton to get a free throw after the timeout/commercial break. 30-15 Miami Heat.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> Jackson what are you doing and bring back carter


You guys complain about Krstic never passing.

So far on the court Jackson has shot every time he has touched the ball except for once.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Haha, We had no chance to begin with. Shaq's a freakin whale.


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Haha, We had no chance to begin with. Shaq's a freakin whale.


 Sad thing is he's getting plenty of rest right now.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> You guys complain about Krstic never passing.
> 
> So far on the court Jackson has shot every time he has touched the ball except for once.
> 
> -Petey


cmon jackson show what you're really capable of. i had just a 26 and 12 game with you in nba live!!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Let's get back in this............

N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## Vinsane

5-23 
Jefferson 1-5 don't wanna hear his mouth after the game 
Jackson 0-2 he is supposed to be in there for defense since he wants to shot thought sit his *** down
Kidd 1-4 doesn't surprise me can't shoot
Carter 2-5 what happened to the attack mode vince must be scared of the heat bigs


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> cmon jackson show what you're really capable of. i had just a 26 and 12 game with you in nba live!!


 Playing on rookie level?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Gary Payton hits and gets fouled by Pagett
Payton to the line for 1...
he misses

15-30 - MIA


----------



## Jizzy

If we lose, I think we should cut Jackson's stache' off


----------



## ZÆ

Marc Jackson for 2

17-30 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Padgett with the board, off the missed FT by Payton.

Carter on the floor again.

Jackson shots and hits.

Zo misses.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Vaughn to Padgett for 3.

Nets down 10.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Pagett for 3

20-30 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal back in to the game


----------



## Petey

Walker drives, as he's falling down... throws it up wild.

On the other end, Kapano breaks up the play, but Nets ball out of bounds.

Zo out.

Shaq in.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter to Murray, off his fingers...

Kapano deep, misses.

Carter to Jackson?

Jackson fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

This lead should be back up to 20 now that the Big Daddy is back. Who's your daddy?


----------



## Petey

Carter to Padgett, who passes on the 3.

Misses the runner.

Williams misses. Carter with a cross court pass... foul on Murray.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Yeah vince is scared


----------



## Dooch

Scott Padgett with the 3-pointer, 30-20 Miami Heat. Have to give some credit to Marc Jackson.

Marc Jackson draws the foul on Jason Kapono. Teams are not converting.

Why is Lamond Murray trying a spin move!?


----------



## fruitcake

heat are missing yet we keep givin the ball to murray, jackson and padgett who keep failing.


----------



## Petey

Kidd checking in.

Williams to Posey to Shaq. 

Shaq backs down Jackson and hits.

Jackson still love playing verus Shaq?

Shaq to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Why is carter not shooting


----------



## Jizzy

The Nets are Shaq's *****es.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal to the line for 1 after banking it off the glass... (foul on Jackson)
he misses

20-32 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Kidd with the board?

Kidd to Carter.

Carter to Padgett, misses the 3.

Why isn't Carter shooting now?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Shaq goes at Jackson, misses, Padgett with the board.

Payton called fouling Carter away from the ball.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Kidd with the board?
> 
> Kidd to Carter.
> 
> Carter to Padgett, misses the 3.
> 
> Why isn't Carter shooting now?
> 
> -Petey


Scared only explanation


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

22-32 - MIA


----------



## Nocioni

be a close game plss so shaq will play more mins and give me lotsa fantasypoints


----------



## Petey

Carter posting... going with the fade away, hits.

Shaq again.

Misses.

Fouled by Padgett off the 2nd chance.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Where's the passion guys, Let's hope the get back in this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal to the free throw line for 2, foul on Murray...
O'Neal misses both

22-32 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Nocioni said:


> be a close game plss so shaq will play more mins and give me lotsa fantasypoints


 LOL, I want a close game too Champ.

Shaq misses both?

Nets down 32-22.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

This is depressing, I'm gonna look at Petey's search thing. :dead:


----------



## Petey

Carter goes glass, Shaq with the board, and Carter with a loose ball, his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter on the fade-away jumper after a series of spin moves, 32-22 Miami Heat.

Shaq to go back to the free throw line again. We need to make our shots and stop fouling on the defensive end.

We are lucky in a way to be within 10 points of the Miami Heat.


----------



## Petey

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Where's the passion guys, Let's hope the get back in this!!!!!!!!!


I know, even in our last few wins, guys haven't been saying much.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal to the line again...
he misses both

22-32 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Shaq misses 2 again, Kidd with the board.

Kidd to Carter. Carter drives and misses as he flips up the ball.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Man, if we had Michael Jordan on this team.


----------



## Dooch

32-22 Miami Heat lead the New Jersey Nets. Timeout. We need to start something.

We are going to have to play Hack-A-Shaq. He always hits his free throws against the New Jersey Nets in the 4th quarter, in clutch situations.


----------



## Vinsane

well we got new york on monday


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Vinsane said:


> well we got new york on monday


No,we think about this game

Screw New York


----------



## Petey

Jefferson drives, Williams with the foul.

Jefferson to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

The Nets are cooking it up and going to hell.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson to the line for 2...
he hits 1 of 2

23-32 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Jefferson knocks downs down 1 of 2.

Had been better as of late at the line though.

Nets down 9.

Ugly game.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

24 Second violation on the Heat


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson draws the foul, something he is known for doing. Richard Jefferson splits his free throws, 32-23 Miami Heat.

24 second violation on the Miami Heat. We to stay in there Cliffy!!


----------



## Petey

Shaq backing down Robinson, can't get it up, 24 second violation.

Carter hits, Haslem responds.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

25-32 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ

Haslium for 2

25-34 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses, save by Haslem, Kidd called on a blocking foul.

Nets are over the limit, Kidd's 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Haha, Dan Dickau


----------



## Vinsane

Why is kristic shooting why


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic cannot hit any shot tonight. Jason Kidd called on a lame blocking foul on the other end.

Horrible call by the refs, Cmon, just because we are in Miami. :curse:


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Kidd
Wade to the line for 2...
he hits both

25-36 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ

24 Second call on the Nets


----------



## Petey

1st is good, 2nd is good.

Kidd is staying on the floor.

Kidd to... Carter... to RJ... to Krstic, to RJ, to Krstic and misses.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Jezz, WHY DO WE CONTINUE TO GIVE THE BALL TO NENAD KRSTIC ON THE OFFENSIVE END!!


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

25-38 - MIA


----------



## Jizzy

I think we can all agree that Florida hates the Nets.


----------



## XRay34

nETS WONT HAVE 62 PTS KOBE HAD 62 AFTER 3


----------



## ZÆ

Pagett into the game for Krstic


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> I think we can all agree that Florida hates the Nets.


SOUTH FLORIDA

WE OWN THE MAGIC


----------



## Petey

Wade to Shaq, Shaq hits under the basket.

Krstic to Kidd, to Carter...

Carter misses.

Williams throws it out of bounds.

38-25.

Padgett in for Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

The nets are scared vince ging off was just because he wasn't playing a good frontcourt


----------



## ZÆ

Blocking foul called on Posey

Timeout Heat


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Vinsane said:


> Why is kristic shooting why



Why, Should Carter be shooting?

Right now carter sucks and is taking too many jumpers, he is afraid to go inside.


----------



## Petey

Jefferson drives and he's fouled by Posey.

Nice play RJ.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

On A Positive Note This Is The Last Fn Time We Gonna Play In This Fn Arena Played Here Twice Already And Season Isnt 33% Done, F'n 0-11 Vs Heat Last 11 Meetings Wtf Is That


----------



## Dooch

It is about time they call a foul on the Miami Heat. Blocking foul on James Posey.

We are down double digits and having difficulties on both the offensive and defensive ends.


----------



## Jizzy

And this team showers together.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> The nets are scared vince ging off was just because he wasn't playing a good frontcourt


Brand and Kaman are not a bad front court.

Howard's pretty solid too.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Why, Should Carter be shooting?
> 
> Right now carter sucks and is taking too many jumpers, he is afraid to go inside.


kristic is like 0-6 at least carter isnt in the icelands somewhere


----------



## Jizzy

If we play our cards right


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Brand and Kaman are not a bad front court.
> 
> Howard's pretty solid too.
> 
> -Petey


None of them have shaq and zo


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Carter15Nets said:


> On A Positive Note This Is The Last Fn Time We Gonna Play In This Fn Arena Played Here Twice Already And Season Isnt 33% Done, F'n 0-11 Vs Heat Last 11 Meetings Wtf Is That


We haven't lost this game yet.

I ain't over til it's over.


----------



## XRay34

40-25 Heat

2 Min To Go 1st Half

Kobe 62 After 3.....nets 25 With 2 Min To Go In 2nd


----------



## mjm1

jefferson should be shot!!!


----------



## Petey

DAMN RJ... Misses another dunk. Carter gets the long board, to Padgett who misses.

Wade fouled by RJ.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> We haven't lost this game yet.
> 
> I ain't over til it's over.


ITS AS OVER AS PAMELA ANDERSONS VIRGINITY


----------



## XRay34

Vc Hits And Vinsane Gets A Boner


----------



## ZÆ

Wade to the line for 2...
he hits both

25-40 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Carter hits.

40-27, Heat.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

I'm telling you guys, Mjax beard has to be cut.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

27-40 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Lotta Heat misses.

Kidd to Padgett, to Kidd.

Kidd w/ the 3.

Net down 30-40.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

This is ****ing amazing!! Richard Jefferson misses another dunk, Scott Padgett misses the three pointer. 

Dwayne Wade heads to the free throw line with 11 points and 5 assists and hits both free throws.

40-25 Miami Heat. New Jersey Nets go on a quick 5-point run and cut it back to within 10.

Jason Kidd 3-ball.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

30-40 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Walker with the spin move, misses.

Kidd goes all the way.

Nets down 8.

Heat TO?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

32-40 - MIA

Timeout Heat


----------



## Dooch

I am really shocked and amazed that we are within 8 points of the Miami Heat, 40-32. And we manage to be shooting horrible and playing horrible overall.

Lets get back into this and keep on cutting into the lead! CMON Nets, do not give up!


----------



## Jizzy

This game is ova!!!!! Or my name is Charlie


----------



## XRay34

sIXERS UP 9


----------



## Petey

The Heat with some great ball movement, misses, Wade is T'ed up.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

See, we are never out of it. We have 3 explosive players that can get hot at anytime and right now it's JKidd. What I don't like is that he's in foul trouble.


----------



## ZÆ

Techonial foul on Wade

Vince hits the 'T'

33-40 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Jefferson is now rejected by Mourning.

Wade goes in the air, draws the foul on Robinson.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

rj sucks
how was that carter jam


----------



## Jizzy

We getting freaky tonight.


----------



## Jizzy

We getting freaky tonight.


----------



## Petey

Wade misses the 1st?

Hits the 2nd.

Nets down 8, TO.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Robinson fouled Wade, Dwane Wade to the line for 2...
he hits 1 of 2

33-41 - MIA


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> rj sucks
> how was that carter jam


WOULDA GAVE U A BONER


----------



## Dooch

Nets get the ball back. Dwayne Wade called on the technical foul. 40-33 Miami Heat.

Dwayne Wade gets fouled at the other end. Two free throws.

Dwayne Wade splits his free throws, 41-33 Miami Heat. 12.7 seconds remaining and the New Jersey Nets will call timeout and set something up.


----------



## ZÆ

20 second timeout Nets


----------



## XRay34

5-0 Schedule Coming Up


----------



## XRay34

pATHETIC 1st half and only down 41-36

11-1 run in final 2 min puts us in it


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 3

36-41 - MIA


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives, kicked to RJ, RJ FOR 3!

Nets on a run!

At the half.

41-36, Heat.

It's a game again.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

So the Nets shoot like 8.2% from the field and they're only down 5 at halftime...I'm not complaining.


----------



## ZÆ

End of the 1st half

Nets cut the lead to 5


----------



## Dooch

Wow. I cannot believe this! The Nets are within 5 points at halftime! 

41-36 Halftime. In favor of the Miami Heat.

Pat Riley and the Miami Heat are having some kind of problems. If we find a way to win this game I will cry. LOL.


----------



## Vincanity15311

ya this **** cud be worse... down 5.. i'll take that


----------



## XRay34

Sixers up 10 crap


----------



## Jizzy

That's the Nets I'm talking bout.


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> *So the Nets shoot like 8.2% from the field  and they're only down 5 at halftime...I'm not complaining*.


LOL. :yes: :laugh: Indeed. We're still lucky to be in this ballgame. Hopefully the team turns things around and makes things happen in the 2nd half.


----------



## JCB

if RJ made both of his missed dunks, we'd be down by one!

Im happy with that second quarter!


----------



## Vinsane

Carter has to knock down shots


----------



## 7M3

i'm not even going to get my hopes up. im 99% sure the heat are gonna come right out and blow us away again


----------



## XRay34

Bums of the 1st half go to:

Richard Jefferson 2/8 - 6 Points
Nenad Krstic 0/6 - 1 Point


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

See, I never gave up on them. now they have momentum going into the 2nd half.


N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## XRay34

Iverson going for 50+ tonight


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter with 14 points at the half. I'm hoping the New Jersey Nets could somehow grind out a very tough win on the road.

I'm shocked that we are fortunate to still be in this game. 41-36 at halftime. If Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson start to catch fire then we have a chance.


----------



## IbizaXL

What is it with RJ attempting to dunk on Zo? got rejected in his 3rd attempt. Its like theres something personal between the two. maybe you guys know something i dont?


----------



## Vinsane

Cleveland up 19
Bucks down 7


----------



## JCB

Carter15Nets said:


> Iverson going for 50+ tonight


guy is super human


----------



## Petey

gio30584 said:


> What is it with RJ attempting to dunk on Zo? got rejected in his 3rd attempt. Its like theres something personal between the two. maybe you guys know something i dont?


RJ's just aggressive.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

gio30584 said:


> What is it with RJ attempting to dunk on Zo? got rejected in his 3rd attempt. Its like theres something personal between the two. maybe you guys know something i dont?


rj dunked on him @ miami couple times

oh and also made fun of his kidney problems with kmart when they were teammates during practice in 2004.

aside from that, dont know much more


----------



## IbizaXL

Carter15Nets said:


> rj dunked on him @ miami couple times
> 
> *oh and also made fun of his kidney problems with kmart when they were teammates during practice in 2004.*
> 
> aside from that, dont know much more


thats messed up! LOL


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> rj dunked on him @ miami couple times
> 
> oh and also made fun of his kidney problems with kmart when they were teammates during practice in 2004.
> 
> aside from that, dont know much more


RJ didn't say anything about his kidneys i thought it was just k-mart


----------



## TheGrowth

Just looking at the boxscore RJ seems to be struggling out there....Kidd with 3 fouls isnt a good sign...The game is closer than I expected...Hopefully they can pull out this win


----------



## Jizzy

I still think this is a repeat of the Detroit game. We're still in it but the Heat will pull away.


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> RJ didn't say anything about his kidneys i thought it was just k-mart


ya kmart said it but they were both cracking up at zo and how bad he was during that time (he wasnt in condition)

it was f'ed up but mourning aint no angel either. guys also a scum


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> I still think this is a repeat of the Detroit game. We're still in it but the Heat will pull away.


ya prob, i dont expect a win,. if they do win ill be shocked. im more realistic then optimistic.


----------



## Vinsane

If we don't foul wade and make him shoot jumpers he is stopped


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> If we don't foul wade and make him shoot jumpers he is stopped


 Are you insane?

Against the Nets in our 4 game series he had the highest FG% ever in a series?

-Petey


----------



## Real

gio30584 said:


> thats messed up! LOL


Yeah, but when Zo went down, KMart did a great thing and wore a number 33 sweatband on his leg for the rest of the season.


----------



## Dooch

3rd quarter is officially underway in Miami.


----------



## XRay34

back up to 8 game over


----------



## Petey

Start of the 3rd.

Heat dump to Shaq.

Posey for 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

James Posey for 3

36-44 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Are you insane?
> 
> Against the Nets in our 4 game series he had the highest FG% ever in a series?
> 
> -Petey


And most of those points were in the painted area he isn't a good shooter


----------



## Petey

Carter to Kidd, who responds for 3!!!

Nets back to 5.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

39-44 - MIA


----------



## XRay34

rj lost this game


----------



## XRay34

6'4 wade will win tip vs 6'10 cliff


----------



## Petey

Shaq with the shot, Carter with the board, RJ with the miss.

Robinson and Wade are tied up as he drives!

Nice Robinson!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

There you go putting the wagon before the horse again.


----------



## ZÆ

Jump ball
Wade Vs. Robinson

Nets win it


----------



## Petey

Robinson to Krstic, Kidd to Carter.

Carter rejected by Haslem.

Haslem with the jumper on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Haslium for 2

39-46 - MIA


----------



## XRay34

i fn hate krstic

goes up gets blocked by a guy 4 inches shorter

guys a joke


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

41-46 - MIA


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

In that Pistons game we had a lead. We haven't had a lead in this game yet


----------



## Dooch

James Posey with the 3-pointer. Jason Kidd with the 3-pointer. Nets still within 5 points.

Udonis Haslem with the rejection and the jumper, Heat up 7.

Vince Carter at the other end.


----------



## Vinsane

Kristic misses again


----------



## Petey

Carter knocks it down, Carter has 16?

JWill to Wade, to Shaq.

Krstic with the BLOCK on SHAQ.

Shaq fouled by Robinson.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Nenad BLOCKED Shaq!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal fouled by Krstic (non shooting)


----------



## Jizzy

OMG, this is funny.


----------



## XRay34

vc woulda got sick ally oop again but that pos wade fouled him


----------



## XRay34

lmao not imn the act wtf he was going for dunk


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Wade


----------



## Petey

Kidd with the board... Kidd with the Alley Opp, Carter fouled in the air.

Not in the act of shooting... bad call.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

whys vc gotta double pump 1 hand just go up normal


----------



## Dooch

Foul on Nenad Krstic, non-shooting foul. Heat cannot convert on the offensive end.

Foul on the other end called on Dwayne Wade. Nenad Krstic called on the loose-ball foul.


----------



## ZÆ

Foul Krstic


----------



## mjm1

Non Shooting Foul????????


----------



## Petey

Carter blocked, Carter throws it up, Krstic with an over the back foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> whys vc gotta double pump 1 hand just go up normal


tryin to be fancy


----------



## Petey

Wade misses the 3, board by Krstic, Carter to Kidd, Kidd to the fade, misses, Shaq with the board.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

ima punch a wall


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

41-48 - MIA


----------



## Petey

JWill to Wade... Alley Opp.

Nets down 7.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

fn shaq fat pos just retire u pos beast


----------



## Petey

Krstic backs down Haslem, the hook is good.

Shaq hits.

Nets down 7.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd misses the fade-away jumper. Jason Williams to Dwayne Wade on the alley-oop.

48-41 Miami Heat. Nenad Krstic hits for 2, 48-43. Shaq for 2, lead back up to 7.


----------



## Petey

Robinson for 3.

Nets down 4.

Lotta heart after that horrid start playing scared.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vc dunk of the year


----------



## Jizzy

Seriously why do Miami refs always screw the Nets? There were a ton of bad calls again like last game.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Uncle Cliffy wit a 3, down 4.


----------



## Petey

Posey misses the 3.

Kidd to Carter as Carter double pumps...

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

I don't know what to say

48-50 - MIA


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Carter Dunk, Down 2.


----------



## Dooch

Clifford Robinson hits the 3-pointer. Vince Carter from Jason Kidd!! It is a 2-point game! :eek8:


----------



## fruitcake

oh ya

GO NETS


----------



## Vincanity15311

signs of attacking


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> vc dunk of the year


Ah, dude... I just saw on sports center he had an Alley Opp reverse where he brought it from his waist...

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vc sickest fn dunker ever


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Heat better call a timeout


N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## Jizzy

VC = Best mother****in dunker ever


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> lmao not imn the act wtf he was going for dunk


Think the refs thought he wasn't in the act of shooting.

But I agree, they messed up.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Petey said:


> Ah, dude... I just saw on sports center he had an Alley Opp reverse where he brought it from his waist...
> 
> -Petey


ya
his best dunk was vs zo 2nd best was that ally oop


----------



## Dooch

Lets Go Nets!! Control this half and come out with the victory.


----------



## Vinsane

was the carter oop better than the one he had against orlando


----------



## XRay34

good foul put the tube to the line where he 1 for 6


----------



## Petey

O'Neal spins baseline, misses, foul on Robinson.

HACK A SHAQ GUYS!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

and he fn hits both are u fn kidding me


----------



## fruitcake

shaq hits hte first....


----------



## XRay34

holy crap vc sick move and tear drop over shaq daddy


----------



## Petey

Shaq with both.

Carter drives and flips over Shaq.

Nets down 2.

Wade gets out... Wade if fouled.

Robinson's 4th.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

and here comes the refs again helping bail out the heat


----------



## Jizzy

Oh snap, those ESPN mother****ers just called the Nets, the NJ Nots. **** ESPN.


----------



## XRay34

heat on pace for 40+ free throws, nets 14


----------



## Dooch

Shaq draws the foul on Clifford Robinson (3rd foul). Shaq hits both free throws.

Vince Carter with the floater over everybody. Clifford Robinson called on his 4th foul.

Dwayne Wade misses the first free throw. And hits the 2nd, 53-50 Miami Heat.


----------



## fruitcake

we might need linton johnson in the 4th quarter. he'll provide another 6 fouls for us to use.


----------



## XRay34

hooooooly crap vc owning shaq


----------



## Petey

Wade... 1 of 2?

Nets down 3.

Carter hits.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Carter is Ballin' right now


----------



## Phenom Z28

GOD! The Heat commentators are the biggest homers in the league. Any one thing that any one player does they always gotta compare it to Dwyane Wade. "OMG Vince Carter with a great dunk! Very reminisent of Wade! That Carter floater! Wade can do that! Look at spiderman climbing up the side of the arena! Wade does that too!!"


----------



## XRay34

VC 22 points now, owning shaq


----------



## Petey

Shaq drives on Jackson, foul.

Shaq going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

VC attacking baby!!!!


----------



## XRay34

vc 3!!!

nets up 2


----------



## ZÆ

55-53 - Nets


----------



## Petey

OMG...

not really.

Shaq misses both.

Carter for 3!!!

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter with another 2! 22 points now for Vince Carter. 

Shaq gets fouled again, and Marc Jackson is called on the foul. Vince Carter 3-ball!!

55-53 New Jersey Nets, 25 for Vince Carter!


----------



## XRay34

vc is rediculous


----------



## Petey

Shaq inside, misses, Haslem with the loose ball foul.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

lmao no foul on that!?!? refs fixed this


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

This is what I'm talking about!!!!!!!

N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## fruitcake

2nd Half

VC vs Heat

VC has 11
Heat have 12


----------



## Petey

Damn, Kidd drives, to Krstic behind the back, throws it up, misses and no call.

JWill hits a triple.

Heat up 1.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

this is bs payton walked no call, krstic fouled no call

from a possible 4 point lead to being down 1

i hate these refs


----------



## Vinsane

Why kristic


----------



## Jizzy

****in Miami refs


----------



## Dooch

Loose-ball foul on the Miami Heat. Jason Williams hits the long 3-pointer.

56-55 Miami Heat. New Jersey Nets call timeout. Jason Williams, I consider a Net killer.


----------



## XRay34

Iverson 49 with 5 min to go christ he gonna average 35 this year


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> Why kristic


 Cause you can only throw a behind the back pass so far?

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> Iverson 49 with 5 min to go christ he gonna average 35 this year


your scores a little slow.

he's got 51 with 2 min left.

and philly down by 3!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

How many fastbreak points?


----------



## XRay34

fruitcake said:


> your scores a little slow.
> 
> he's got 51 with 2 min left.
> 
> and philly down by 3!


what u use? nba.com?


----------



## XRay34

vc almost and 1

will go to line for 2


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> what u use? nba.com?


yahoo gamechannel. best thing ever.


----------



## Petey

Carter with the spin and is fouled.

4th on HASLEM!

Nice.

Walker back in?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

27 Free Throws for Miami

10 For New Jersey


----------



## Petey

Yes Walker is in, Carter hits the 1st.

Ties the game.

Nets up as Carter hits the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Antwoin Walker is a fathead.


----------



## Vincanity15311

only 10 attempts at the line wow..
arent we like 2nd in the L for attemps per..


----------



## Petey

Walker drives, to Shaq, Shaq hits.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter nearly gets the floater to go down, draws the 4th foul on Udonis Haslem. 

Vince Carter hits on a pair of free throws, 57-56 New Jersey Nets.

Shaq gets another 2. 58-57 Miami Heat.


----------



## XRay34

vc putting on a freakin show

27 foot three all net

30 for vc 16 in 8 min span


----------



## Vincanity15311

Vc Threeeeee!..


----------



## Petey

RJ to Carter from straight away from way way down town.

Carter has 30.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

all right nets

vince is 10 for 18- ---56%

the rest of the team is 11 for 37--30%

i think you should be able to figure out who should be taking most of the shots from now on.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC3! 30 points again for VC.


----------



## fruitcake

fruitcake said:


> all right nets
> 
> vince is 10 for 18- ---56%
> 
> the rest of the team is 11 for 37--30%
> 
> i think you should be able to figure out who should be taking most of the shots from now on.



make that 11 for 19 and the rest of the team is 11 for 37.


----------



## Jizzy

VC for president.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Atlanta is up on Philly!


----------



## fruitcake

goooooo Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Padgett, to RJ, to Jackson, Jackson hits.

Nets up 4.

Jackson has only given it up once... this game.

Kidd penetrates.

Nets up 6!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

64-58 NJ

Timeout Miami

VC 30 Points, 16 in a 8 minute span


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter straight away for 3. Marc Jackson hits! Nets up 4.

Jason Kidd goes all the way to the hoop uncontested for the lay-up! NETS UP 6!! 

64-58 New Jersey Nets!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## XRay34

Vinsanes erection is at an all-time high

jp


----------



## Jizzy

This is mother****in NJ Nets basketball.


----------



## AJC NYC

And they say VC isnt on Kobe and tmac and even wade level

my ***


----------



## fruitcake

Kidd and Carter >>>>>>>>> Wade and Shaq






in this game at least...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

DAMN....I'm in Orlando FL, and I can't even see the game!......Sorry *** Magic vs Lakers game!..... :curse: ........Keep the updates coming :cheers:


----------



## XRay34

Iverson 53 Points 6 Rebs 5 Dimes


----------



## FOMW

Carter15Nets said:


> Vinsanes erection is at an all-time high
> 
> jp


I have an erection . . . and I'm a woman, LMAO!! Go VC!


----------



## fruitcake

FOMW said:


> I have an erection . . . and I'm a woman, LMAO!! Go VC!


interesting.


----------



## XRay34

omfg vince sick runner 18 in the quarter 32 in the game nj up 8


----------



## Petey

Walker misses, Carter hits again.

6 in a row for Carter.

18 points in the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

FOMW said:


> I have an erection . . . and I'm a woman, LMAO!! Go VC!



OMG


----------



## XRay34

NJ up 10!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Yall didn't believe me, Nets are winning!!!!!!!!


N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## fruitcake

holy **** i have never seen vc this good before


----------



## Petey

Walker loses it, Jefferson to Kidd, to Jefferson, its good.

Nets up 10.

Heat offensive foul.

ON ZO!!!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

where is VC hater ? why do you want to trade VC ????????????????????????


----------



## AJC NYC

i got a boner too


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter with another 2, 32 points now for Vince Carter. 

Antoine Walker loses the ball, Richard Jefferson finishes at the other end! 68-58 New Jersey Nets.

Offensive foul called on Miami!


----------



## Jizzy

This is crazy.


----------



## fruitcake

and zo gets the offensive. this is unbelievable.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

COME ON NETS!......Feed the hot hand and keep the flow NETS STYLE!


----------



## Petey

This is now a 25 point swing.

11-0 in progess.

1:11 to play in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

is Vc on kobe and tmac level???

hell yeah


----------



## Intense Enigma

Carter15Nets said:


> Vinsanes erection is at an all-time high
> 
> jp



LOL,i nearly piss my pants when i read that. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## XRay34

vc behind the back! and fouled....to the line for 2


----------



## AJC NYC

a 25 point swing oH my god!!!!


----------



## Petey

AJC NYC said:


> is Vc on kobe and tmac level???
> 
> hell yeah


Carter has 18 right now.

Kobe has 30 in the 3rd the other night.

Carter fouled by Payton.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

68-60, Zo dunks for 2


----------



## TheGrowth

They just have to win this game...Those geniuses on ESPN will have to give the nets their due props...and I wonder what that guy who said Marion is close to Vince thinks now...


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Zo hits?

Nets up 8.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I need my PURPLE DRINK of NETS BASketBall!


----------



## fruitcake

wow vince misses for the first time in a millenium.


----------



## XRay34

Petey said:


> Carter has 18 right now.
> 
> Kobe has 30 in the 3rd the other night.
> 
> Carter fouled by Payton.
> 
> -Petey



Kobes better, but u could put vc with tmac/wade/pierce


----------



## squaleca

as i recall VC had 24 against the celtics last year!!!


----------



## Petey

Haha.

Jackson with the pick.

Carter droves.

Zo is an idiot. Hits Carter on the head.

Carter to the line now for 2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vc misses 1st free throw wth


----------



## Jizzy

I want a win, so the ESPN *****es will shut the **** up.


----------



## fruitcake

um did carter just miss both?


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the 1st.

Hits the 2nd.

Nets up 9.

Payton and Carter jawing.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

76ers Lose


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter draws the foul on Gary Payton. Vince Carter misses the fade-away jumper.

Alonzo Mourning gets 2. Vince Carter draws the 3rd personal foul on Alonzo Mourning.

Vince Carter splits his free throws, 69-60 New Jersey Nets.


----------



## fruitcake

Philly Loses!!!!


----------



## TheGrowth

Petey said:


> Carter has 18 right now.
> 
> Kobe has 30 in the 3rd the other night.
> 
> Carter fouled by Payton.
> 
> -Petey


Which would you prefer Vince playing one on five or him getting his points within the teams' offense


----------



## Vincanity15311

Vc Go For 62!


----------



## fruitcake

best quarter ever.


----------



## XRay34

69-60 VC hits 1 of 2

After 3 NJ 69, Miami 60

Vaughn was intentially fouled and didnt call it wtf? refs rigging it and still nj up 9


----------



## Petey

Wade misses, Padgett with the board, holds too long, to Vaughn, long 3 no good.

Nets up 9 to end the 3rd.

69-60.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

Scott could have given it to RJ he took to long looking around


----------



## Jizzy

Perfect night if we somehow win.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I want that PURPLE STUFF!........Come on Nets!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

We are out rebounding Heat 35-33.

Gang Rebounding


----------



## XRay34

Carter 19 in 3rd, 33 after 3, pace for 44...I called 44 before game started...could happen


----------



## AJC NYC

we will win.......there i said it


----------



## Dooch

An amazing turn of events, at the end of the 3rd quarter the New Jersey Nets lead the Miami Heat 69-60. Vince Carter is amazing tonight. Lets hope he keeps it going and he stays out of foul trouble.


----------



## JCB

One more quarter. One more quarter. All I have to say, is one more quarter.


----------



## Vincanity15311

fruitcake said:


> Philly Loses!!!!



THERE IS A GOD!


----------



## AJC NYC

well at least if the refs dont play in this


----------



## 22bigwig22

Reminds me why I'm a nets fan. C'mon boys bring this one home!


----------



## AJC NYC

they cant outscore us


----------



## XRay34

NJ now tied with Philly for 1st

Win here puts us 1st, loss 2nd


----------



## bball051

DON'T SPAM BBB.NET -- BANNED!


----------



## Vinsane

Vince has to go for 40


----------



## justasking?

Chaser 55 said:


> One more quarter. One more quarter. All I have to say, is one more quarter.


Yes please!!! I am here... praying silently.


----------



## Petey

TheGrowth said:


> Which would you prefer Vince playing one on five or him getting his points within the teams' offense


 The Nets are dumping it to Carter as the Lakers were doing to Kobe.

I'm not arguing who is better, Carter or Kobe.

But what Kobe did is crazy. What don't people get?

How many times do you see 30 point quarters by a single player?

It's like how many people have dropped 100 over a game?

It's a extremely rare accomplishment.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

We need to have a party thread if we win. Pull out the drinks. :cheers: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies:


----------



## Vincanity15311

VC please dont force it


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

How's the team looking coming out of the break and into the 4th?


----------



## XRay34

padgett thinking he jordan

priceless


----------



## Vinsane

we have to score


----------



## Petey

Jackson hits to start.

Teams exchange some misses.

Nets up 11.

Vaughn to Padgett, going for the reverse.

Wade spinning, Padgett with the board.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Man I love when the Nets play like this. I seriously think this team can be considered a contender in the east.


----------



## XRay34

marc jackson is on fire - marv albert


----------



## Petey

Carter to Jackson who buries the long shot, with the shot clock winding down.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

28 point swing


----------



## XRay34

NJ up 16, 31 point swing lmao

51-20 run for NJ


----------



## Petey

Wade using Walker's screen, misses, board by Padgett.

Padgett misses.

Wade again, Padgett with some D.

Padgett with the 3!

Nets up 16.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Lets go baby


----------



## Dooch

Marc Jackson hits the jumper off the feed from VC. Marc Jackson hits again off the feed from VC!

Scott Padgett 3-pointer, Nets up 16!! WHAT A GAME!! 76-60 New Jersey Nets!


----------



## XRay34

this is a diff team since the bobcat game, 1 reason

DEFENSE


----------



## Petey

Whose at this Heat game?

Cause I hear some BOOS! BOOS!



-Petey


----------



## XRay34

51-20 Run @ MIAMI vs. Wade/Shaq/Riley after 8% fg shooting start

daaaaaaaaaaayam


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets go AAAAAAAh of all the nights why did I have to be in Orlando!


----------



## Vinsane

TOld you petey make wad shoot jumpers


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> *The Nets are dumping it to Carter as the Lakers were doing to Kobe.*
> 
> I'm not arguing who is better, Carter or Kobe.
> 
> But what Kobe did is crazy. What don't people get?
> 
> How many times do you see 30 point quarters by a single player?
> 
> It's like how many people have dropped 100 over a game?
> 
> It's a extremely rare accomplishment.
> 
> -Petey


Not even close. Kobe was flat out BALL-HOGGING. Carter is doing it "within the offense" where-as Kobe was the offense.

There's no denying what Kobe did was crazy, but it simply isn't as impressive when you realize how he did it.


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Man I love when the Nets play like this. I seriously think this team can be considered a contender in the east.


 Same team lost to the Heat without Shaq. Jump shooting teams are streaky.

The Nets are just on fire right now.

-Petey


----------



## bball051

DON'T SPAM BBB.NET -- BANNED!


----------



## Jizzy

This is nuts. Seriously, this is not real.


----------



## squaleca

Petey said:


> The Nets are dumping it to Carter as the Lakers were doing to Kobe.
> 
> I'm not arguing who is better, Carter or Kobe.
> 
> But what Kobe did is crazy. What don't people get?
> 
> How many times do you see 30 point quarters by a single player?
> 
> It's like how many people have dropped 100 over a game?
> 
> It's a extremely rare accomplishment.
> 
> -Petey



like i said VC had 24 against the celtics last year!!!


----------



## AJC NYC

Oh My God I Wonder What Those Guys On Espn Will Say About Us Now


----------



## ravor44

BEAT THE HEAT! :cheers:


----------



## Vinsane

shaq is back


----------



## TheGrowth

Petey you are absolutely right, 30 in a quarter is beautiful.....But to say Vince cant do that is to me underrating and underestimating his talent...... He his a much better 3pt shooter and overrall shooter, if his shots are falling then the sky is the limit.......The big thing though is Vince and Kobe are two completely different players......

Case in point todays' game....Look at how everyone is playing better when Vince's game is going, he completely elevates the play of those around him.....


----------



## Vinsane

3 by posey

offensive foul on vince


----------



## Vincanity15311

no way that was a charge


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Same team lost to the Heat without Shaq. Jump shooting teams are streaky.
> 
> The Nets are just on fire right now.
> 
> -Petey


Which counter-balances the extremely poor shooting first half. So really this Nets team is just "average" right now and they're beating an "elite" team in the league.


----------



## XRay34

posey 3 good

wade flops and they call it bs call


----------



## AJC NYC

Let me guess the refs are gonna make this a close game


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'm loving this right now being in FL and my family are Heat fans....lol....Happy Holidays...lol!


----------



## Jizzy

**** ESPN. They just dissed the Nets today by calling them the Nots. **** Tim Legler, **** Stephen Smith, **** Greg Anthiny.


----------



## TheGrowth

squaleca said:


> like i said VC had 24 against the celtics last year!!!


Bingo!


----------



## XRay34

10 Point game

unreal, rj was fouled no call and they score on other end this is turning it bs and quickly


----------



## Vincanity15311

Kidd with phenomenal defense, but no luck


----------



## AJC NYC

6th man of the game the ref


----------



## Vinsane

lead to eleven


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Come on now the REFs aren't trying to ruin the party are they?.....


----------



## XRay34

posey wasnt even touched pure bs


----------



## Dooch

James Posey 3-pointer. Tripping foul against Marc Jackson, Heat ball. Marc Jackson good defense on Shaq.

WOW! NO CALL AND RJ GOT TRIPPED. Jason Kidd jumps in front of an alley-oop however, Miami heat get 2 and the foul.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I love this GAME And the Dumb *** NBA REFS!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

did thy really call them the Nots.


----------



## Vincanity15311

Nets are ice cold


----------



## Jizzy

I'm gonna kill these ****ing refs. Some please call that ****in retard David Stern and report this ****.


----------



## XRay34

8-0 run in 1 min 30 sec lead down to 8 and shaq tro the line wtf is this bs


----------



## Vinsane

Bring back Vince


----------



## AJC NYC

The heat be sucking the refs dicks


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

This is frustrating reading and not seeing the game!


----------



## XRay34

gimme a break 51-20 run to take 16 point lead then they make a hulk hogan comeback with 9 min to go?


----------



## Dooch

76-66 New Jersey Nets. Kidd taps it back out for a new clock.

Shaq at the other end makes the basket and gets fouled. I hate ****ing Miami! The refs always screw us everytime. 

76-68, Shaq free throw after the break.


----------



## Vincanity15311

those pirate hookers


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Vnce is out of the game?


----------



## Jizzy

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> did thy really call them the Nots.




Yup, Greg Anthony was like there the Nots because they have no frontcourt, and all agreed. what *****s.


----------



## XRay34

this is robbery if nj loses this game @ miami again vs miami and refs

remembe rearlier this season @ miami, biggest bs i ever saw in my life had tha tgame as well wade gets fouled and vc doesnt when vc was fouled and wade wasnt

just doesnt make freakin sense


----------



## Vinsane

i hope we win this game so we can shut them up


----------



## AJC NYC

Everyone in the nba franchise seem to have something against the nets


----------



## Jizzy

Why the **** do the Heat refs always screw us? It's just not fair.


----------



## jarkid

heat ran a 8:0, Nets TIME OUT !!! go nets... beat heat !


----------



## XRay34

9-0 Run, lead down to 7


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> i hope we win this game so we can shut them up


 I'm going to suggest you and everyone stay out of the Heat forum, win or lose.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

OMFG!!! rj was fouled and no call are u serious


----------



## Petey

Carter comes up short, Wade misses, Kidd with the board.

Jefferson to the rim, RJ misses.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

NO!!!! fn way!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311

****ing refs


----------



## Jizzy

You have to be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## Petey

Nets up only 7.

Wade to O'Neal misses.

O'Neal board, fouled.

No basket.

Foul on Robinson.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

if anyone isnt seeing this bs man this game should be in protest wow


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'm going to need a drink after this game, and I'm not even able to watch the game on tv!


----------



## XRay34

nets musta been robbed 10 free throw attempts alone


----------



## Jizzy

I'm going to **** up the refs and there families.


----------



## jarkid

we need somebody fire !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

We're still up I'm hoping......Mental toughness guys!


----------



## Vinsane

how much time left


----------



## XRay34

wow!!!!!!!!!!!! how was that a foul on krstic


----------



## Petey

Nice.

Haslem shots, misses, Carter with board.

Damn, Krstic with a lose ball foul, his 4th, Heat have none.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

wat was that


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> how much time left


about 5:40


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

How are we doing?


----------



## XRay34

finally a call against heat, they had to call it or it woulda been obvious and nba woulda had conspiracy


----------



## Dooch

Shaq hits the free throw, 76-69 New Jersey Nets. Vince Carter back into the game. 

Good lord, Richard Jefferson got fouled! No basket. Miami Heat fans chant, Refs you suck.

Reach in foul on Nenad Krstic. The refs are just trying to find every call against us those ****s.


----------



## Jizzy

If a ref was here, I swear I would **** that ***** up right now.


----------



## Petey

WOW, finally a call.

Heat traveling.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Let's not lose Faith

**** The Refs

N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## XRay34

vc hacked finally called it shocked they called it too even though clear foul


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I can't see the game, but I can imagine the horror that are the NBA Refs!...


----------



## Petey

Jefferson drives, fouled by Posey.

Carter spins and is fouled by Shaq.

Heat picking up the fouls.

But only Shaq's 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vc 35 nj up 9


----------



## Jizzy

**** these refs, and there familes.


----------



## Petey

Carter with both.

First Nets points in nearly 4 minutes.

Posey misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Let's not lose Faith
> 
> **** The Refs
> 
> N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS



 NETS BEAT HEAT 
 NETS BEAT HEAT 
 NETS BEAT HEAT


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Time remaining?


----------



## XRay34

vc awful in 4th


----------



## Petey

Pass picked off, another Robinson board.

Carter misses.

Shaq with the Alley Opp.

Frank should call a time out.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Mental Toughness!


----------



## Real

4:10 in 4th


----------



## XRay34

ally oop the oneal for 2 

crowd on feet nj up 7 and cant have a fg in 5 min

another miss omg nj choking


----------



## XRay34

payton 3

4 point game its over


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the 3, but Haslem isn't called for over the back.

Payton hits a triple.

Nets up only 4.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Gotta get through this game with all the ups and down!


----------



## XRay34

rj misses wide open 3 unreal


----------



## Jizzy

These refs lost us this game. **** the Miami refs. Man I wanna beat the **** out of them.


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson draws the foul on James Posey. Vince Carter hits a pair of free throws, 35 points for VC.

78-69 New Jersey Nets. Dwayne Wade alley-oop to Shaq, 78-71 Nets.

Gary Payton hits the 3-pointer and the Heat are within 4, 78-74.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Payton 3, Nets up 4


----------



## Petey

RJ misses the 3.

14-2 run for the Heat.

Shaq misses.

Jefferson board.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

nets havent hit a fg in 6+ minutes pathetic go up 16 then 0 fgs


----------



## jarkid

we only lead by 4 ... danm !! go nets


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

At least Next 2 games are in Jersey


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, Payton picks up his 3rd.

Vince hits his 1st.

Vince hits his 2nd.

Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

rollercoaster game


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter draws the foul on Gary Payton. Vince Carter makes both free throws, 80-74 Nets.

Reach-in foul called on Richard Jefferson. Break in the action.


----------



## Petey

Posey drives baseline, foul on RJ.

Going to the line regardless as Nets over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

another Foul


----------



## Jizzy

Dickhead niccas.


----------



## squaleca

only way nets lose this game if VC misses his ft's i feel pretty comfortable!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I was hoping that we weren't in the penalty......Time remaing ladies and gents?


----------



## justasking?

Time left guys?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Mental Toughness!....I'm going to keep typing it until the game is over!....Get through this game!


----------



## XRay34

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> At least Next 2 games are in Jersey


@ Ny I thought


----------



## jarkid

three minutes remains.. we need somebody fire..and defense..hope them can not made both freethrow.


----------



## XRay34

80-74 NJ Posey 2 Free Throws 3 min to go


----------



## Phenom Z28

:gopray: C'monnnn Nets!


----------



## Vinsane

whose going to the line


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

A huge confidence builder and Monkey off our backs if we can pull this out......Especially with Shaq on the floor!


----------



## XRay34

NJ 0 FG's in 7 min, need a timely fg man


----------



## XRay34

wow!! vc fouled and no call wow!!


----------



## Jizzy

****ing Miami Heat.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Mental Toughness and Smart Basketball!........COME ON NETS!


----------



## Vincanity15311

VC doesnt care about the calls..still will **** on u


----------



## XRay34

i know vc hit that shot but how could u not call a foul on that his body was bumped by shaq and went back 3 feet


----------



## Dooch

James Posey splits his free throws, 80-75 New Jersey Nets. 3rd foul called on James Posey.

Vince Carter draws the contact and somehow manages to still get the 2! 

Nenad Krstic gets hacked by Shaquille O' Neal and Nenad will get free throws.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ROD & Frank needs to do something about this if the Refs are as bad as everyone is saying that they are tonight!


----------



## Real

Wow what a shot by Carter.He's unbelievable


----------



## Phenom Z28

:curse: They're still doing it! "blah blah blah, Vince attracts a double team. Wade can do something similar to that!" It's pathetic.


----------



## jarkid

i hope after this game, vc would get much more respected.


----------



## XRay34

VC 2 Free Throws coming

needs to hit 1 of 2 for 1st 40 point game of season


----------



## justasking?

score and time please?


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Carter15Nets said:


> @ Ny I thought



Na, I mean against miami are in Jersey


----------



## XRay34

40 for vince


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Time remaining?....I know that gets annoying sorry everyone, but I can't see the game.....AAAAH only in Orlando!


----------



## AJC NYC

oh my god i think we might get this one


----------



## squaleca

well the fans wont vote him in but the coaches will put him in no doubt!!! i wonder what the haters are going to say now???


----------



## XRay34

85-75 NJ 1:30+ to go

VC 41 Points should have about 46 if they actually couled a foul a foul


----------



## Vinsane

We can't lose now


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic splits his free throws. Vince Carter draws the hard foul.

Vince Carter hits both free throws, Nets up 10, 85-75 New Jersey Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Time remaining?


----------



## Petey

Nets up 10, with under 2 minutes to play.

*Sorry box crashed.

Wade is having a tough time out there.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Carter from 21.5 PPG to 23.9 PPG in 5 games


----------



## Vinsane

squaleca said:


> well the fans wont vote him in but the coaches will put him in no doubt!!! i wonder what the haters are going to say now???


As a matter of fact everyone go vote for vince if you haven't voted today


----------



## Phenom Z28

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Time remaining?


1:34


----------



## Jizzy

Please god, don't let the refs **** this up.


----------



## squaleca

funny thing is VC wont even get all the votes for player of the game from the nets fans!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Thanks for the updates!....Still time left, but I'm confident the Nets can make the Ft to close this out now being up 10!


----------



## AJC NYC

Like i said in a thread i made a while back when we were on the loosing streak
We are gonna go on a 10 plus winning streak


----------



## XRay34

nets win


----------



## TheGrowth

Vince carried this team today period

Greg Anthony, Tim Legler and Stephen A. F U


----------



## Petey

Walker's pass picked off.

Kidd fouled.

Nets up 10, 1:20 to play.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nets now 14-12 after a tough 9-12 start. Defense has picked up since that start.


----------



## 7M3

That's why I was 99% sure.

With Vince Carter, there's always a chance.


----------



## squaleca

who do you think will win easter conference player of the week hmmmm!!!


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd just steals the ball away and Heat have to foul now. Jason Kidd to the free throw line. 

Jason Kidd misses both free throws. Vince Carter called on his 3rd foul, Kapono goes to the line.


----------



## XRay34

n/m game not over kidd missed both and kapano now hits the ft


----------



## squaleca

oh **** Maybe lebron!!!!


----------



## XRay34

omfg misses 2nd and they tip it in

7 point game


----------



## Petey

Kapano goes 1 of 2.

Walker with the follow.

Nets up 7 now only.

Carter is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

So petey like i was saying make wade a jump shooter you have nothing to worry about 4-20 
0-7 in the 4th
1-11 in the 2nd half


----------



## jarkid

Nets Will Win ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Finish The Losing Streak To Heat


----------



## XRay34

its so hard to win against miami 

up 10, 2 free throws for kidd, misses both then 3 point play now 7


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kapono you little mother ****ing *****. Vince Carter gets more free throws.

Vince Carter to shoot free throws after the break. Jason Kapono is a little *****.


----------



## XRay34

RJ/Krstic 4/22 10 Points


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Nets Win.....or Is It To Early...lol!


----------



## Jizzy

**** you Miami.


----------



## XRay34

Dooch said:


> Jason Kapono you little mother ****ing *****. Vince Carter gets more free throws.
> 
> Vince Carter to shoot free throws after the break. Jason Kapono is a little *****.


lmfao!


----------



## 22bigwig22

How long?


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> So petey like i was saying make wade a jump shooter you have nothing to worry about 4-20
> 0-7 in the 4th
> 1-11 in the 2nd half


 It's one game, just because he can't shot 3s as well, doesn't mean he can't hit mid range jumpers.

Look at Richard Hamilton, was he a 3 point shooter early in his career?

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

AI with 53 and they still lost ha ha!!!


----------



## XRay34

omfg! walker banks in 30 footer by accident

then they almost stole it this is bs! 6 point game just win this fn crap and get out


----------



## Petey

Walker hits a 3, as he goes glass.

Carter is fouled.

Before the free throws, Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Ah ****.


----------



## Real

That fat guy made a 3, and then thinks he can out-hustle Vince for loose balls.


----------



## XRay34

VC 45, NJ up 8


----------



## Petey

Carter with both, has 45, ties his Nets high.

Nets up 8.

Nets with a stupid foul.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Time please? Sorry... can't watch with you... Wish I could.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Can I Celebrate Now....lol!


----------



## XRay34

nets foul like idiots again what is this kapano to the line


----------



## Jizzy

Damn Twoin'


----------



## AJC NYC

the refs still are desperately trying to make the heat win


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

You have got to be kidding me right?.....Still a close game?


----------



## Petey

Kapano drains both, Nets up 6 again.

Carter fouled, but Carter burned some time.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

I hate the heat


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Is it the Refs, The Players What is it?


----------



## Jizzy

**** the Miami refs.


----------



## Petey

AJC NYC said:


> the refs still are desperately trying to make the heat win


 Because they shot a 3 point bank shot?

-Petey


----------



## Real

Huge win for us on the road, huge.

Make it 5 straight wins, it's ok, let Miami have their little ABC game.


----------



## XRay34

Looka this, heat are so EDIT calling timeout...the final 3 min has been 20 minutes in real life time ? 

vc net high 47


----------



## Petey

Carter hits both, 47 points.

Nets high.

Nets up 8.

44 seconds to play.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter is laughing. Vince Carter hits more free throws, 43 points now for Vince.

Vince Carter hits another pair of free throws, 45 points now. More free throws for Vince.

Vince Carter's new Net-high of 47 POINTS!! Nets up by a reasonable amount with less than a minute remaining.


----------



## Vinsane

I never though i would be saying it vince attempted 20 free throws


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Aaaaah I hate not being able to watch the game!


----------



## squaleca

**** VC gonna get 50 with the free throws the rest of the way!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

You just did ..lol


----------



## Vinsane

shoot a 3 vince


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Is it over?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Time and Score?


----------



## XRay34

[STRIKE]EDIT Jason Kapano I hate that EDIT[/STRIKE]

Definetly not appropriate.


----------



## Real

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Is it over?


35.7 on the clock


----------



## Petey

Kapano drives, quick bucket.

Carter dribbles half way down the court... fouled.

Eat alot of them there.

Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Remember when the heat beat us earlier on and all the heat fans were happy and came here talkin well they are saying nothing now


----------



## TheGrowth

Pacers are getting outworked by the cavs


----------



## XRay34

VC 20/21 from the line. 48 Points


----------



## XRay34

vc needs to hit 1 of 2 for 50


----------



## jarkid

ok, maybe we can trade VC now, for E-Will, A-Will, and some picks......


----------



## Vinsane

Come on vince one more point


----------



## Petey

Carter hits both again.

Carter with 49?

Kapono misses.

Carter with the board... LOL

More free throws.

Can tie his career high.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Vc 50!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

Vc 51!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Wow.. It's December 24th in Denmark (actually been that for 4 hours) - what a Christmas present, and what a day I will have later on.. :eek8: 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## XRay34

7 point game heat ball vc turned it over like an idiot


----------



## DBurks2818

Miami deserved to lose this one. Amazing how hateful you guys can be though :krazy:


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> Remember when the heat beat us earlier on and all the heat fans were happy and came here talkin well they are saying nothing now


 Look at their game thread from the start Vinsane.

ALOT OF THEM ARE AT THE GAME... WHY I MADE THAT COMMENT EARLIER.

Walker hits a 3.

Carter loses it.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nets win 95-88 lead by Vince Carter's career tying 51 points. 23/24 from the ft line and 37 points in the 2nd half.


----------



## Vinsane

What are the guys on espn gonna say now


----------



## Petey

Carter was one off the Nets record.

14-12...

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter finishes with 51 points ties his career high and nearly broke the Nets Points Record. What a night for Vince Carter and the New Jersey Nets! New Jersey Nets win on the road against Miami!


----------



## AJC NYC

i still dont know why they hate Vc unless of ur from canada


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Great game by VC.....So can I celebrate now?...lol


----------



## XRay34

Carter went from 21.5 PPG to 24.3 PPG in a matter of 5 games


----------



## squaleca

what an idiot if he didnt miss his one free throw he would have had a career high!!!


----------



## TheGrowth

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO Vince ties his career high. dwayne got schooled.


Oh yeah lets trade Vince for Okafor and picks. Maybe Marion, umm Artest probably.


----------



## justasking?

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_213.gif' alt='Go Team' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_213.gif' alt='Go Team' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_213.gif' alt='Go Team' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_213.gif' alt='Go Team' border=0></a>

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_7_24.gif' alt='Wave' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_7_24.gif' alt='Wave' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_7_24.gif' alt='Wave' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_7_24.gif' alt='Wave' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_7_24.gif' alt='Wave' border=0></a>

*NETS WIN*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Go New Jersey Nets*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

No heat fans coming here tonight 

:mob: 
:jump: 
:dogpile: 
:djparty: 
:jump: 
:mob: 
Vince is King
:allhail:


----------



## Dooch

Great win guys, we finally beat the Miami Heat. Do not even bother putting up the Player of the Game thread. Vince Carter tied his career-high with 51 points and led the Nets over a Miami Heat team who plays very well at home.


----------



## Jizzy

VC is my boy.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> Carter went from 21.5 PPG to 24.3 PPG in a matter of 5 games


DAMN 24.3


----------



## Intense Enigma

Yes...yes...the streak is over...the streak is over,finally. :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

TheGrowth said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO Vince ties his career high. dwayne got schooled.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah lets trade Vince for Okafor and picks. Maybe Marion, umm Artest probably.


But of course those are all good trade ideas...lol


----------



## Jizzy

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dooch

jizzy said:


> VC is my boy.


jizzy shut up you doubted the New Jersey Nets the whole game almost.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

151 Shots for everyone....lol....NETS WIN!.........I'LL BUY THAT FOR A DOLLAR!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I still can't believe I'm in FL and I couldn't see the game on tv.....I'm shocked at that, but I'm glad we won!


----------



## Vinsane

did anyone see Lebrons reverse it is about time he did something different
And yes Vince scored 51 in MIAMI


----------



## AJC NYC

now lets all go to the heat thread...............................
..................
...........
...........
just kidding.............
unless u want to


----------



## O2K

I LOVE VINCE CARTER... vince deserves to make the all-star game, he should be the eastern confernce player of the month for december... he's playing better than lebron this month


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Don't forget this win was with Shaq on the court as well........That's a HUGE monkey off our backs.....Now they know they can win with Shaq on the floor regardless!


----------



## IbizaXL

good game by nets in the 2nd half, at least they showed my team that the nets had "balls" and the Will to win. Heats performance was pathetic, which is why im going to hit the clubs right now and get drunk so that i can cheer up!! lol wade was a no-show in the 4th, which is rare...but oh well

:djparty: :buddies:


----------



## Real

AJC NYC said:


> now lets all go to the heat thread...............................
> ..................
> ...........
> ...........
> just kidding.............
> unless u want to


DON'T!!!


----------



## TheGrowth

O2K said:


> I LOVE VINCE CARTER... vince deserves to make the all-star game, he should be the eastern confernce player of the month for december... he's playing better than lebron this month


I could swear you called him soft on the general board....


----------



## Petey

AJC NYC said:


> now lets all go to the heat thread...............................
> ..................
> ...........
> ...........
> just kidding.............
> unless u want to


 Ah, no DON'T do that.

Why is there a need to?

Just enjoy the win... we are now 10 of 11...

-Petey


----------



## O2K

TheGrowth said:


> I could swear you called him soft on the general board....



id ont think ive ever called vc soft, he's one of my favorite players and always has been since his toronto days...

i dont think i ever have?


----------



## IbizaXL

Petey said:


> Ah, no DON'T do that.
> 
> Why is there a need to?
> 
> Just enjoy the win... we are now 10 of 11...
> 
> -Petey


at least some nets fans are mature and can show some class....thanks!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

gio30584 said:


> good game by nets in the 2nd half, at least they showed my team that the nets had "balls" and the Will to win. Heats performance was pathetic, which is why im going to hit the clubs right now and get drunk so that i can cheer up!! lol wade was a no-show in the 4th, which is rare...but oh well
> 
> :djparty: :buddies:


Well thank you for being classy enough to admit defeat, and enjoy the drinks.......Here's one on me :cheers:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Pacers just tied the game against the Cavs!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

:allhail: 

Vince Carter^


----------



## justasking?

gio30584 said:


> good game by nets in the 2nd half, at least they showed my team that the nets had "balls" and the Will to win. Heats performance was pathetic, which is why im going to hit the clubs right now and get drunk so that i can cheer up!! lol wade was a no-show in the 4th, which is rare...but oh well
> 
> :djparty: :buddies:


Thanks man. It was really a tough game. Your team is a very tough team and you have a brilliant coach. Good game! Have fun drinking! :cheers: ... But dont drive alright? :cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Well thank you for being classy enough to admit defeat, and enjoy the drinks.......Here's one on me :cheers:


LOL...no problemo :cheers:


----------



## Dooch

Scott Padgett had 10 rebounds off of the bench for the New Jersey Nets.

*Picture/Image from the Nets' win over the Miami Heat in South Beach:*









New Jersey Nets' Marc Jackson (44) drives to the basket as Miami Heat's Antoine Walker (8) defends during the first quarter of an NBA basketball game Friday, Dec. 23, 2005, in Miami. Miami's Gary Payton (20) looks on.


----------



## Dooch

Miami Heat's Shaquille O'Neal fouls New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter while driving to the basket during the fourth quarter of an NBA basketball game Friday, Dec. 23, 2005, in Miami. The Nets defeated the Heat 95-88.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Only 6 replies to go to make this the most posted Nets game-thread this year.


----------



## Dooch

Miami Heat's Jason Williams runs into New Jersey Nets' Jason Kidd during the fourth quarter of an NBA basketball game Friday, Dec. 23, 2005, in Miami. The Nets won 95-88.









New Jersey Nets coach Lawrence Frank, left, talks with Vince Carter, center, and Jason Kidd during a timeout in the third quarter of and NBA basketball game against the Miami Heat, Friday, Dec. 23, 2005, in Miami. The Nets won 95-88.


----------



## eddymac

No one can say the Nets are beating bad teams on this streak. They beat the Clippers, Nuggets, and now heat to get this streak going. So great win for the boys tonight heading into christmas.


----------



## Gmister

What I saw tonight:

1.Good defense, especially on Wade
2.Great use of Jackson against Shaq, he didn't want to come out of the paint
3.Carter showing he is just as good as a Kobe or Mcgrady
4.Krstic and Jefferson having a horrible game
5.Padgett having fun being a Net


----------



## Dooch

The New Jersey Nets beat the Miami Heat by a final score of 95-88.









Vince Carter is averaging 35.4 points per game during the five-game streak.

New Jersey Nets now take the lead in the Atlantic Division! 

Lets go into MSG on Monday and give the Knicks a whooping to remember. :raised_ey


----------



## NetsFan006

the Nets are back... great way to begin the New Year. even with some continuing issues (collins, mcinnis) im excited about this team again.


----------



## Vinsane

we are second in the east
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/standings;_ylt=ArJkQUGM_xa7I0G2xUnQpd68vLYF


----------



## -33-

I know we lost but....

Zo swatted the **** out of RJ 3 times tonight...

u know if VC got him that you'd let me know, my man Zo held down the paint tonight. Sorry RJ.....you don't have those VC hops!


----------



## Dooch

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I know we lost but....
> 
> Zo swatted the **** out of RJ 3 times tonight...
> 
> u know if VC got him that you'd let me know, my man Zo held down the paint tonight. Sorry RJ.....you don't have those VC hops!


True. Still though the referees were very biased and did not call anything for Richard Jefferson. He got tripped in the second half with no call and got hacked by two defenders with no call.


----------



## adhir1

ummmmm...WOW...VC put ur team on his back.....awesome game from Vince Carter...this game was pure vintage Vince Carter...good too see...there is something about 51 that he liks..he can never get past it...oh well...still a good game...VC driving and gettin 24 FTA's against a team with Shaq on it?? thats something u dont hear everyday....


----------



## Dooch

I respect Miami Heat fans a lot now based on how they take losses and their postgame chat/information. Props go out to the Miami Heat and all their fans, honestly. :cheers:


----------



## -33-

Dooch said:


> True. Still though the referees were very biased and did not call anything for Richard Jefferson. He got tripped in the second half with no call and got hacked by two defenders with no call.


 i was on that end of the floor and sitting in that corner....RJ slipped on the court b/c the towel boy never mopped after the FT. I don't make up stories, that's really the case.


and i guess Zo didn't get RJ 3 times, Petey politely informed me that the rim blocked him twice, but Zo's intimidation factor caused him to miss the dunk.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Air Jersey passed 3 on the all-time scoring list tonight...
*
202. Vince Carter - 11,596
203. Rasheed Wallace - 11,590*
204. Kevin Loughery - 11,575
205. Don Ohl - 11,549


----------



## Dooch

Shaq_Diesel said:


> i was on that end of the floor and sitting in that corner....RJ slipped on the court b/c the towel boy never mopped after the FT. I don't make up stories, that's really the case.
> 
> 
> and i guess Zo didn't get RJ 3 times, Petey politely informed me that the rim blocked him twice, but Zo's intimidation factor caused him to miss the dunk.


You're right. The towel boy did never mop up the specific spot where Richard Jefferson had slipped. I replayed the game because my mom tapes it and RJ did slip, no contact was made. I know Alonzo Mourning had 1 clean block on Richard Jefferson which led to a basket at the other end. :raised_ey


----------



## TheGrowth

O2K said:


> id ont think ive ever called vc soft, he's one of my favorite players and always has been since his toronto days...
> 
> i dont think i ever have?


So sorry...I had you confused with someone else...my apologies....


----------



## 514balla

Vinsane said:


> we are second in the east
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/standings;_ylt=ArJkQUGM_xa7I0G2xUnQpd68vLYF


how are we 2nd?Miami is leading their division and they have a better record than us,yahoo got that one wrong


----------



## Dooch

Yea; Yahoo is wrong. The Miami Heat are the second spot/seed. We are the third right behind both Miami and Detroit. :banana:


----------



## MrCharisma

Great game thread tonight, I'm watching the game right now (Tivo) Boy, how did D-Wade not get thrown out of the game when he threw his gum? I've seen tons of guys get T'd up when they throw their headband or gum after contact yet the refs let him throw a tantrum and not call him for his second T.


----------



## justasking?

MrCharisma said:


> Great game thread tonight, I'm watching the game right now (Tivo) Boy, how did D-Wade not get thrown out of the game when he threw his gum? I've seen tons of guys get T'd up when they throw their headband or gum after contact yet the refs let him throw a tantrum and not call him for his second T.


LOL. He did that??? Wow. :eek8: Well, maybe because he's their man and they are in Miami? :raised_ey Thats the only plausible reason I could think of.


----------



## Brolic

MrCharisma said:


> Great game thread tonight, I'm watching the game right now (Tivo) Boy, how did D-Wade not get thrown out of the game when he threw his gum? I've seen tons of guys get T'd up when they throw their headband or gum after contact yet the refs let him throw a tantrum and not call him for his second T.



bc Miami has 2 superstars and they have a HOF coach now as well


----------



## GM3

What a great win, we were down and we responded perhaps the only thing left we needed to prove we can do. I hope this is a start to a very special thing, Go Nets.


----------



## Dooch

MrCharisma said:


> Great game thread tonight, I'm watching the game right now (Tivo) Boy, how did D-Wade not get thrown out of the game when he threw his gum? I've seen tons of guys get T'd up when they throw their headband or gum after contact yet the refs let him throw a tantrum and not call him for his second T.


Yea, I agree with you. They should have ejected him with his second technical foul. But what can you do their in Miami/South Beach and that is their home. :biggrin: As long as we won.


----------

